# Hoyt Rintec-draw weight question????



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

I know that it is pretty much established that turning the limb bolts a full turn results in 2-3 lbs change. I find this to be true on my 60-70 lb bows. Does this hold true for 30-40 lb bows. I bought my wife a Rintec that is 30-40. She is brand new to shooting a bow, she finally has shown interest after me shooting for many years. I figured I could turn the bolts out and get it down to 26-28 or so and then go heavier as she gains strength. I have the limb bolts turned out 5 full turns and it is only down to 34. She has to struggle too much to even begin to learn to shoot here. I am wondering if the weight change per turn is a ratio to the deflection of the limbs. 
Also, the old Hoyt manuals state to turn the bolts out 5-7 turns to press the bow(which I never do), so I guess I can turn them out at least 7 turns and she can shoot it there, seems like if you can press it there you could shoot it there.

(1)If one turn is 2.5 lbs on 70 lb limbs, is one turn 2.5 on 40 lb limbs or maybe 1.5?

(2)How many turns out can I safely go on this bow?




Mark


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

Anybody?:noidea: :confused3: 





Mark


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

Well I guess everyone is busy, Javi must be playing with some hooters or something, Nuts and Bolts is probably doing something "righty-tighty, lefty-loosey". 

Maybe I have too many people on ignore?



Mark


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

I am no expert so I will take a logical reasoning to the problem. As long as when you max it out it is at 40 you should be able to just keep backing it down until you get it to 28 or whatever.
I would just check to make sure it maxes at 40 because if it were out of tune and maxed at say 45 you could be in trouble, 
Say for example it normally takes 7 turns to go from 40 to 30, but if your bow started at 45 you would end up going 11 turns to get it to 30 which might not be safe.

With that said I would think if it maxes at 40 like it should, you should be able to just keep baking them out until you get to 28-30. Then you can figure out for yourself how many turns/pound it went.

Mitch


----------

